# Via con il vento: the making of



## Verena67 (10 Ottobre 2007)

Siccome ne parlavamo tempo fa...



*Pansy O' Hara*...chi era costei?

Parafrasando Don Abbondio, la nostra cara _Pansy _abitava a _Fontenoy Hall_, era la cognata di _Permalia_, nel famoso romanzo _"BA! BA! Black Sheep!"_

E se vi dicessi invece che era *SCARLETT *O' Hara (alias Rossella per noi italiani), abitava a *Tara *ed era la cognata di *Melania*...mi direste subito che il romanzo era *Via col vento*!

Eppure i nomi che vi ho citato esistono tutti, non sono affatto frutto della mia fantasia: erano quelli delle prime stesure e del primo titolo di "Gone with the wind", il monumentale romanzo dedicato alla guerra di successione da Margareth Mitchell, una signora della buona società di Atlanta che aveva tratto non poco ispirazione dalla sua vita per narrare le avventure di Rhett, Rossella e Co. 

Margareth era una bella donna che da ragazza aveva scandalizzato la buona società di Atlanta, in Georgia, presentandosi al ballo annuale delle debuttanti vestita da pellerossa. Il suo fidanzato, un nobile ed elegante luogotenente (come non ricordare la figura di ASHLEY WILKES?), era morto in guerra. Margareth aveva quindi sposato un altro uomo, ma quel primo matrimonio era fallito, ed era stato seguito dal matrimonio con il suo...testimone di prime nozze! Già in età matura Margareth aveva cominciato a scrivere il suo romanzo, per cui non trovava un titolo (il titolo definitivo è la frase di un poema di un poeta americano...), usando una vecchia macchina da scrivere e traendo spunto dai ricordi degli anziani di Atlanta e dalle ricerche del padre, noto avvocato. Margareth scrive il suo romanzo negli anni '30 e si decide a pubblicarlo solo perché "sfidata" da una delle sue conoscenze, che le da' della vigliacca. L'editore che lo riceve dalle sue mani deve comprare una  valigia tanto il manoscritto è voluminoso! 

La storia del film, forse il piu' celebre di tutti i tempi, nasce parallelamente al libro: è la stessa casa editrice - prima ancora di pubblicare il volume - a sottoporre ad Hollywood il manoscritto. David O. Selznick compra i diritti.

Inizia così l'ossessione di quest'uomo per il romanzo, che sarà per lui come la "Balena bianca" del Capitano Achab. 

Selznick non lascerà nulla di intentato per realizzare il suo sogno, ma i problemi sono enormi. All'alba del secondo conflitto mondiale, "Via con il vento " diventa il libro piu' venduto in America nonché il vincitore del premio Pulitzer. L'America riscopre le sue origini, il conflitto sanguinoso della Guerra di Secessione che l'ha forgiata, all'alba di nuove e drammatiche prove.

Selznick non lascia nulla di intentato, ma è conscio che gli serve il miglior cast possibile.  Tutti i migliori attori e attrici di Hollywood _ucciderebbero _per le parti dei protagonisti, ma la lotta non è meno serrata per i ruoli minori. 

Clark Gable viene subito individuato come possibile interprete di Rhett (con la concorrenza di Errol Flynn e Gary Cooper, peraltro già sotto contratto di altre case di produzione) , e per Scarlett (Rossella) si pensa a Bette Davis. 

Ma ci sono due problemi: Gable è in procinto di divorziare dalla seconda moglie, per sposare l'amatissima attrice Carole Lombard, e non se la sente di affrontare un film così "emozionale"; lui che ha sempre stato l'emblema di una virilità senza incertezze. Figlio di un allevatore di modestissime origini, nato all'inizio del secolo in Ohio, orfano di madre, si è fatto strada grazie alla sua straordinaria avvenenza e presenza scenica. Ha sposato donne piu' grandi di lui, piu' economicamente stabili, per garantirsi una serenità che pero' sarà sempre elusiva nella sua vita. Pero' la bellissima, intelligente, intraprendente Carole è l'amore della sua vita. E non intende rinunciarci.

Selznick approfitta di questa circostanza, e fornisce a Gable i mezzi economici per affrontare il suo divorzio. Lui e la Lombard si sposeranno durante le riprese del film, con una fuga romantica. Ma la loro felicità durerà poco:  dopo Pearl Harbour la Lombard, attivista per la propaganda, morirà tragicamente in un disastro aereo. Pur continuando vita e carriera, Gable non si riprenderà mai da questo lutto e morirà negli anni '60 e dopo altri due matrimoni. Suo figlio nascerà postumo.

Rhett è stato trovato. Ora tocca a Rossella. Selznick ha una geniale trovata pubblicitaria, e lancia un concorso per tutta l'America. Vengono provinate decine di attrici, dopo che la Davis è stata scartata a seguito di un mancato accordo con la sua casa di produzione, la quale - per dispetto e per cavalcare l'onda - la farà partecipare ad un film "clone" di Via col vento: "JEZEBEL", dove la Davis impersonerà un ruolo di donna forte e capricciosa antesignana di Rossella.

Jezebel avrà un grandissimo successo di pubblico, ma non quanto Via con il Vento. Ma Mayer, il suo produttore, avrà la sua vendetta "postuma" quando Selznick, anni dopo, venderà stupidamente, per il cieco consiglio dei suoi fiscalisti, i diritti del film alla stessa MGM,  produttrice di Jezebel, perdendo milioni e milioni di dollari.

Tutta Hollywood partecipa ai provini per Rossella: persino Lucille Ball, che farà un provino nell'ufficio che un giorno diverrà suo, una volta produttrice dello show "Lucy ed io". La stessa giovanissima Lana Turner viene provinata. Katherine Hepburn decide che lei è _nata _per fare Rossella: ma Selznick è convinto non sia abbastanza attraente.

Una giovane attrice inglese, al di là dell'oceano, muove i passi sul palcoscenico della Londra pre -  bellica quando sente parlare del "Provino del secolo". E' Vivien Leigh, l'aristocratica figlia di una coppia di inglesi nata in India, sposa giovanissima di un avvocato serio e posato, da poco amante del suo compagno di teatro Laurence Olivier, anch'egli sposato.

Olivier è amico del fratello di Selznick e gliene parla: Selznick visiona un suo film, ma non è entusiasta: tutta l'America si aspetta una "Southern Belle"; _Vivien è inglese_! I due si accordano comunque per un provino, e Vivien arriva a Los Angeles.

Il suo tempismo non potrebbe essere migliore: in attesa di completare il cast Selznick ha dato ordine di bruciare gli studios, per simulare l'assedio di Atlanta. Le fiamme corrono alte quando Vivien arriva, in pelliccia. Vedendo il suo volto straordinario alla luce del fuoco, Selznick capisce che ha trovato la SUA Rossella. Che nessun'altra sarà mai lei, se non quella fragile attrice inglese dal carattere imprevedibile. Vivien ancora non sa di soffrire di sindrome maniaco -  depressiva, una malattia che devasterà la sua vita professionale e privata portandola a cure estreme come l'elettroshock e ad un rovinoso divorzio da Olivier.

L'identificazione di Vivien con Rossella è totale: prende lezioni per modificare la sua dizione perfetta e farla diventare quella della Bella del Sud per antonomasia. 

I provini continuano per il resto del cast, intanto: una bella, giovanissima attrice dal viso d'angelo - che nel curriculum ha solo la parentela con la piu' celebre Joan Fontaine, di cui è sorella, e il fidanzamento con il magnate Howard Hughes (il miliardario impersonato da Leonardo Di Caprio nel film "The Aviator" di Martin Scorsese) - Olivia de Havilland, combatte con la sua casa di produzione, sempre la MGM di Mayer, per ottenere il ruolo di Melania. 

La determinazione di Olivia è totale: arriverà persino a muovere una causa legale che rivoluzionerà il sistema degli Studios (in virtu' del quale gli attori erano "schiavi" delle case di produzione!) e se sfiorerà l'Oscar per via con il Vento (Oscar che andrà ad Hattie Mac Daniel l'interprete di colore di Mamie, prima afroamericana a vincere un Oscar, nel 1939!) riuscirà ad ottenerlo non una bensì due volte nel seguito della sua carriera! Anche Vivien Leigh otterrà due oscar per le sue due piu' note interpretazioni: quella per l'appunto di Rossella e quella di un'altra "Southern Belle", seppure invecchiata e fane': la Blanche DuBois di "Un tram chiamato desiderio" accanto a Marlon Brand e Karl Malden, un ruolo di donna malata di mente e in declino nel quale di nuovo si immedesimerà, anche per i suoi disturbi, totalmente.

Olivia de Havilland, l'unica a "morire" in scena nel film, seppellirà invece nella vita vera i suoi compagni: Gable e la Leigh moriranno negli anni '60, mentre Leslie Howard perirà tragicamente in guerra pochi anni dopo il film, a bordo di un aereo abbattutto dai nazisti in Portogallo forse per errore ( i tedeschi credevano che su quell'aereo viaggiasse Winston Churchill...).

L'ingaggio di Leslie Howard, elegante attore di cinema e teatro quarantacinquenne, chiude il quartetto di protagonisti: Leslie è famoso per ruoli di uomo introverso, sensibile, combattuto. Ma il sogno di Leslie è la regia e la produzione, e si ritiene troppo vecchio per il ruolo di Ashley Wilkes, che detesta per la sua "inconcludenza". Selznick non molla: è lui il suo "Elegante Signor Wilkes", e convince Howard dopo una corte serrata promettendogli la produzione del suo prossimo film (Intermezzo, con la giovanissima Ingrid Bergman).

Subito dopo quel film Howard avrà una sua compagnia di produzione in Inghilterra,  realizzando così il suo sogno, ma perirà di lì a poco tragicamente.

Il film inizia. Lo sforzo produttivo è totale. Selznick e i suoi attori, le sue maestranze, lavorano per cinque mesi giorno e notte. Per resistere ai ritmi insensati, Selznick diventa schiavo delle anfetamine e litiga con ben tre registi e con innumerevoli sceneggiatori e musicisti. La macchina di propaganda è in moto: Via col vento è il film piu' atteso della storia. L'ultimo regista, Victor Fleming, conclude i lavori dei precedenti, ma è Selznick il vero motore di questa macchina da guerra. Il primo problema è ridurre la lunghezza del film: lo script originale prevedeva 158 ore di visione! Dopo settimane in sala di montaggio, a volte per turni di ventiquattrore consecutive, il film arriva alla dimensione finale, pur sempre ragguardevole: tre ore e quarantacinque minuti. Le visioni "di prova"; privatissime, sono un successo e offrono importanti suggerimenti per i ritocchi finali.

Gli attori vanno d'accordo, Gable si sposa durante una romantica fuga, Vivien vive il suo illecito rapporto con Olivier (si sposeranno solo successivamente), la de Havilland rompe con Hughes, che non intende sposarla prima dei suoi cinquant'anni! Selznick litiga con i sindacati degli attori, per la sua folle richiesta di 2500 comparse per la scena dei feriti ad Atlanta. La censura gli impedisce di far dire a Rhett la famosa battuta: "Frankly, Scarlett, I don't give a damn!". Selznick se ne frega (per l'appunto...) e paga una multa, ma la battuta rimane, come il leit motiv di Rossella: Ci pensero' domani, oppure, "Domani è un altro giorno".

Clark va convinto a piangere nella scena della morte della figlia: Gable non ne vuole sapere, teme di perdere il suo "Pubblico". Lui è il maschio per antomasia!
Astutamente Selznick lo convince a fare due riprese: con e senza lacrime. Gable nutriva profondi dubbi sul suo talento, e solo vedendo la potenza della scena "con lacrime" capisce che è quella giusta, e quella rimarrà.

Uno degli attori muore in scena (il sorvegliante malvagio, l'amante di Emma Slattery) e tutte le sue scene devono essere rigirate. La Chiesa scomunica il film per l'eccessivo rilievo dato al personaggio della "prostituta dal cuore d'oro"; Bella Waitling. Cio' malgrado, la propaganda continua e l'America aspetta ansiosamente l'uscita del film.

Rossella possiede ventisette copie del vestito di calico' con cui appare in gran parte del film (quello a fiorellini da "Povera"), la scena iniziale con i gemelli Tarleton viene girata un infinità di volte perché Vivien, stremata dai ritmi di lavoro, appare troppo stanca per il ruolo di "bella del paese",  e metà troupe spia la presunta scena di nudo di Melania (quando si toglie la camicia per fermare il sangue del disertore ucciso). Uno dei due gemelli è George Revees, primo Superman dello schermo (omonimo dell'altro Superman Christopher Reeves), morto suicida e "vittima" del suo ruolo.

Si parla a Hollywood di Selznick come di un pazzo, ma quando la premiere viene organizzata ad Atlanta, finalmente tutti comprendono che il_ piu' grande film di tutti i tempi _è stato realizzato.

Il cinema, dopo questo evento, non sarà piu' lo stesso...anche se, non dimentichiamolo mai....*Domani è un altro giorno!*


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Ottobre 2007)

*!*

Grazie


----------



## Verena67 (10 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Grazie


 
grazie, se vi interessano questi interventi, ogni tanto ve li posto 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Baci!


----------



## Grande82 (11 Ottobre 2007)

sono sotto choc!!!!


----------



## Verena67 (11 Ottobre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> sono sotto choc!!!!


 
in che senso, che mi preoccupi?

Ho fatto una ricerchina  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Ne ho anche altre pronte, ma non vi ammorbo tutto insieme 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Bacio!


----------



## Grande82 (11 Ottobre 2007)

nel senso che me lo sono letto d'un fiato e sono sconvolta da tutte queste storie insieme!
Sarà che la mia vita ora si ingarbuglia e dipana contemporaneamente sempre più, ma sono confusa.... però mi è piaciuto tanto questo regalo che ci hai fatto!


----------



## Verena67 (11 Ottobre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> nel senso che me lo sono letto d'un fiato e sono sconvolta da tutte queste storie insieme!
> Sarà che la mia vita ora si ingarbuglia e dipana contemporaneamente sempre più, ma sono confusa.... però mi è piaciuto tanto questo regalo che ci hai fatto!


 
Bene, se sei sopravvissuta allora a breve con altre storie 

	
	
		
		
	


	








   Se vuoi le indicazioni bibliografiche, ovviamente te le passo!

Bacio!


----------



## Grande82 (11 Ottobre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Bene, se sei sopravvissuta allora a breve con altre storie
> 
> 
> 
> ...













 mhhhh garzie, ma....
...va bene così....


----------



## Bruja (13 Ottobre 2007)

*Verena*

Bello, accattivante e scorrevole.
Bruja


----------

